# I think I might have slimy roots



## dragonkeepr44 (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning all, I am still pretty new to this. I am using a 5 plant bubbler system. The plants are about 2 weeks old and about 8 1/2 inches tall. There are probably close to 100 roots coming out the bottom and they seem to be growing pretty good. They are about 13 inches long and the plants seem to be doing good. They look green and healthy. 
Now if you look at the roots they are all getting a brown slimey build up on them. I would say about 70%-80% of the roots are covered in this. I just changed the water 2 days ago and increased the nuts. The roots werent this bad when I first changed the water but 2 days later and they are covered. I thought it might be alegea but the inside of the container is clean and has no kind of build up of alegea anywhere that I can tell. Could this just be a build up of nuts on the roots? If so is this something I should worry about? Ive read the slimy root forum Is this a situation that I should clean them off with the peroxide solution? I am using FloraNova nuts at about 700 ppm under 400 watt MH bulbs. Also my temp in the grow area seems to be around 95 degrees even with ventalation and a fan on the plants.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 23, 2009)

need to get your water temp down.  95 is not good.  70 would be much better.   you could use frozen water bottles in the res to reduce the temp.


----------



## dragonkeepr44 (Jun 23, 2009)

Water temp is around 70-77.  The air temp around the plants is at 95.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah brother, I screwed around with aero during hot temps & it made everything worse.  You definitely have root rot taking hold, however, no doubt at all.  If you could get a close up of the roots this would be cool, but slimy brown is rot... bummer.

I ran .5% for a one time spray/drench to really start oxidizing the pathogen.  Then would retreat daily at 5ml/gal 35% h2o2.  Once you kill off the bad stuff (in day or two), treat with beneficials such as Hydroguard (bacillus subtilus) and/or Sub-Culture (fungi & bacterial mix).  This will make your solution seem mucky, but these are all very good buggers for the roots.  They will both colonize the roots to assist in nute uptake & prevent bad pathogens from taking a hold.  These really work.

BTW, you don't really want your rez to rise above 72F... bad & good stuff grow rampant as the temps climb above.  I like WD's idea of frozen water bottles as a quick, cheap fix.  Interesting idea.  Best brother.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 23, 2009)

thats not root rot, thats the same slime that builds up in my res as well, but i am growing ebb&flow.

I also use floranova and every res swap, i clean EVERYTHING, res, pumps, air lines, drain and flood lines, the lid EVERYTHING with 91% Iso.

At 95 degrees, you my friend are going to have epic problems. Im pretty sure transpiration will have stopped at those temps and since i doubt you are running co2, you are going to have to get your temps down, you will, not maybe, not "oh well they look good now" trust me bud, get those temps down to 78 degrees, thats what they like best! And plenty of air flow across the foliage, this will keep as much co2 around them as possible.

good luck! DWC should be for the most experienced hydro growers imvho, too many things to go wrong.

Res temps??? Not an issue with ebb&flow
Slimy roots??? again, not a problem
Having to move plants to change res??? Nope, you guessed it!
Ph'ing the res??? Easy as pie


----------



## ishnish (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey dragonkeeper,  go through my grow journal in the link below to see how I handled the exact same issue with lots of black tape and some reflectix insulation.  wish you the best of luck and Green MOJO
:48:


----------



## dragonkeepr44 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have read a lot about using peroxide to help clean out some of the root rot but ive also read a lot about not using this method for systems using organic nuts. I am using Floranova nuts and was told by the sales guy that Flora nova is a synthetic organic nut. What ever synthetic organic means....but does anybody have any experience using peroxide and Floranova nuts. Also while looking around some more and looking at pics elsewherei am not surely convinced it it root rot. Ive seen 1 pic of root rot that looked like what i have but ive also seen a lot more pics with the same problem that are just saying its nutrient build up on the roots. I will post some pics in a little while to show but till then does anybody have experience using peroxide with Floranova nuts?


----------



## JBonez (Jun 23, 2009)

if you need to use h202 this early then you are gonna be hurting. 

Point is, you dont.

Again, i use floranova and that same thin slimy layer is simply where the nutes have foamed and accumulated, trust me.

quadruple check to make sure no light is getting in, and judging by the pic, you most def do not have root rot, my buddy uses only Pureblend pro and you wanna talk about some dark brown ugly roots! But his plants are very healthy all the way to harvest.

I hear the reg flora nutes dont do that to the roots, but not sure.

Honestly, your plants look perfect, not stressed at all, and your roots look great.

Figure out a way to get those temps in control, early veg doesnt mind higher temps and humidity, but that changes pretty quickly bro, good luck and keep it up!

btw, floranova isnt organic, lol.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 23, 2009)

dragonkeepr44 said:
			
		

> Water temp is around 70-77. The air temp around the plants is at 95.


 
thats a wide range, do you check your res temps?  listen to Jbonze and get your temps under control and you will be good.  

i control my res temps with frozen water bottles.  i just change them out a few times a day.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

JB, thanks for the post.  My gut is to disagree as have never had a positive build-up on the roots, but never used the nova & not DWC'n it either.  I think my gut is wrong!

Thanks as this is good info!  Best brah.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 24, 2009)

Your roots look fine, I use floranova and it does stain the roots.

Keep that rez temp down and have lots of air going from the stones and you will be fine.

Dont start with the peroxide, your plant is fine.


----------



## Greenhead (Jun 25, 2009)

AS said by all others GET THE TEMP DOWN!! Also as said lots of air in the tank. My res never gets above 70 and all is well.


----------



## dragonkeepr44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all of the info and feedback. You guys were right. It was just nut buidup on the roots. My water level in the res was way to high as well. Once i cleaned out the res again and dropped my water level a few inches everything cleared up. Now all im left with is nice white roots. As far as the res temp being to hot I was having isssues getting it to come down and stay down. I tried the water bottles but unless you change them out every hour it just was not working. The res temp would drop to about 78 but then within 60 mins it would be right back up to 85 - 87 degrees. So I tried something I was hoping would work and so far it has. I was able to get a bigger tupperware bin and set my res inside of that and filled that with water as well. With just adding water to the second bin it immedietly dropped my res temp by 10 degrees and it also gave me enough room to fill a gallon milk container and freeze that. It last a lot longer then frozen water bottles.Now with this set up im able to maintain 70 degrees for up to 13 hours. If I add 2 frozen milk jugs I can get 65 degrees for 13 hours.

Thanks again everybody. Look how happy they are now. These are from day 1 to day 14. 1 pic is also of the set up im using to keep the res cool. Its not the prettiest thing but so far its working.


----------



## resin ball (Jun 29, 2009)

fwiw duct tape is not light-proof, you may wanna get some foil tape instead.then again that tote probably isn't either.


----------



## reality (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a plant in flower (about 3wks in) and it has a very similar situation with the roots as dragon keeper has.  I am just now reading this post and thinking that I might have panicked and followed "The Brother's Grunt" h2o2 flush method to clean them up.

Have I caused damage to my plants?  Is h2o2 flushing a last ditch effort type of thing that should only be done to ttry to save a plant?

Thanks

-Reality


----------



## dragonkeepr44 (Jul 28, 2009)

How did your roots turn out? Mine did turn out to be just some slime from the nuts.  Here are some updated pics. This is my 7th week from clone. My third week of flowering. Not doing to bad for my first grom.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 28, 2009)

dragonkeepr44 said:
			
		

> Not doing to bad for my first grom.


I would say doing very good! nice job DK.


----------

